# Router table



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been wanting to upgrade mine for some time..... I have a Craftsman I bought in the 1980s, is too time consuming to set up,
And is really too small.....
Setting the fence is the most frustrating.... I like the Kreg PRS1040 for its table saw inspired fence.....
But, it's $500.....


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Not interested in building your own? It may cost almost as much, depending on the plan you use.....but it's a pretty satisfying project.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Fred Hargis said:


> Not interested in building your own? It may cost almost as much, depending on the plan you use.....but it's a pretty satisfying project.


I've looked at plans, and was seriously thinking of doing just that..... And I may still....
Just wanted some feedback on what others think.....


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If that's the case, I suggest you give it the first consideration. Building your own allows you to incorporate your own ideas. Quite a few of us built a version of Norm's design, and it really is quite good. Besides, having one with a cabinet that stores all the router "stuff" that goes with it is worth it's weight in gold. Should you choose to do that one (Norm's), look at version 2 first for ideas. It has several improvements over the first one. If you are considering a router switch as well, look at some of the newer models with built in through the base adjustments...saves you from worrying about a lift.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Oakwerks said:


> I've been wanting to upgrade mine for some time..... I have a Craftsman I bought in the 1980s, is too time consuming to set up,
> And is really too small.....
> Setting the fence is the most frustrating.... I like the Kreg PRS1040 for its table saw inspired fence.....
> But, it's $500.....


Hi - I am assuming you are looking for a full sized table, methinks your old Craftsman is a benchtop. 
To be honest, I passed on the Kreg table as much because of the price as it's table saw fence. I didn't care much for either. On a router table, the fence doesn't need to be parallel to anything. It only needs to be parallel to the miter track if using the miter guage with the fence which isn't a much better idea on a router table than it is on a table saw. A standard, t-track mounted fence can be set up very quickly and accurately with a straight edge and adjusted very accurately with stop blocks and shims. If you have any questions about how to do that, just ask.:yes:
Building a table as Fred pointed out is a distinct option. The main determining factor for me on whether to buy or build was the growing stack of projects that I needed the table for. This table is similar to the one I bought, I would never recommend the made in USA table I got because I virtually had to rebuild it from the casters up to get close to this one. I think the price is decent but, as with everything on the internet, shipping can be an issue.

http://www.rt1000.com/id53.html

:smile:


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

jschaben said:


> Hi - I am assuming you are looking for a full sized table, methinks your old Craftsman is a benchtop.
> To be honest, I passed on the Kreg table as much because of the price as it's table saw fence. I didn't care much for either. On a router table, the fence doesn't need to be parallel to anything. It only needs to be parallel to the miter track if using the miter guage with the fence which isn't a much better idea on a router table than it is on a table saw. A standard, t-track mounted fence can be set up very quickly and accurately with a straight edge and adjusted very accurately with stop blocks and shims. If you have any questions about how to do that, just ask.:yes:
> Building a table as Fred pointed out is a distinct option. The main determining factor for me on whether to buy or build was the growing stack of projects that I needed the table for. This table is similar to the one I bought, I would never recommend the made in USA table I got because I virtually had to rebuild it from the casters up to get close to this one. I think the price is decent but, as with everything on the internet, shipping can be an issue.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a benchtop.... I was just getting into wood working at the time, after my wife and I built our house in 1983....
I suddenly had a 24 x 24 space behind the garage, so that's how it all started....
My shop here in Georgia is a little smaller @ 16 x 24, and it's pretty full already....
But, I don't use the table I have, much, because its just too basic....
I'm in the same boat as you, as far as the stack of projects I need to get done before the Christmas show.....
Building just what I want is probably best, in the long run.....


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Oakwerks said:


> Yes, it's a benchtop.... I was just getting into wood working at the time, after my wife and I built our house in 1983....
> I suddenly had a 24 x 24 space behind the garage, so that's how it all started....
> My shop here in Georgia is a little smaller @ 16 x 24, and it's pretty full already....
> But, I don't use the table I have, much, because its just too basic....
> ...


I've got a basement shop, useable space is likely a little smaller as I have all the lolly posts, water heater, furnace, miscellaneous storage and so on to work around. I went through two benchtop units that were lightly used until I figured out the main reason they weren't being utilized was primarily because of the PIA of making room to set it up. Since going with a full size table, my router table usage is up about 10X. I'm now putting in the little touches, like roundovers or champfers, that I would just skip before. 
At any rate, however you go, good luck to you. :smile:

EDIT - I forgot to mention that the guy in Canada also offers a layaway plan. Never seen that on an internet site before.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

jschaben said:


> I've got a basement shop, useable space is likely a little smaller as I have all the lolly posts, water heater, furnace, miscellaneous storage and so on to work around. I went through two benchtop units that were lightly used until I figured out the main reason they weren't being utilized was primarily because of the PIA of making room to set it up. Since going with a full size table, my router table usage is up about 10X. I'm now putting in the little touches, like roundovers or champfers, that I would just skip before.
> At any rate, however you go, good luck to you. :smile:
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to mention that the guy in Canada also offers a layaway plan. Never seen that on an internet site before.


I'm not surprised your usage is up 10x...... I feel mine would be, too..... Nothing like having the right tool(s) to inspire......


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I took a 1958 full size wooden desk, cut off about a foot in depth of the desk, put on lockable casters, and then cut a hole and plexiglass to fit my Triton router. The setup works like a champ, plus I've got drawers and a cabinet on one side for storage. I also installed a switch for the router as well. As others have said, you'll be more pleased with one that you build yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Toolman2 said:


> I took a 1958 full size wooden desk, cut off about a foot in depth of the desk, put on lockable casters, and then cut a hole and plexiglass to fit my Triton router. The setup works like a champ, plus I've got drawers and a cabinet on one side for storage. I also installed a switch for the router as well. As others have said, you'll be more pleased with one that you build yourself.:thumbsup:


That's the way I'm going..... I've bought a Triton 2 1/4 to be a permanent resident in the table.....
How long have you had yours ......??? Any problems...??


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> Not interested in building your own? It may cost almost as much, depending on the plan you use.....but it's a pretty satisfying project.


Yep, mine is a little North of $500 - but much better than anything store bought IMHO.


----------



## srestrepo (Sep 28, 2012)

i built my own table. i much prefer it to handheld routing. i built it to fit a corner of my basement that i had available. the cool thing is that i can modify it however it like and because i'm low on funds, it sparks my creativity. also, my friends are quite impressed about how it all works. anyway here's mine, 

i've since made a split fence to close around bits and use my router as a jointer.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

srestrepo said:


> i built my own table. i much prefer it to handheld routing. i built it to fit a corner of my basement that i had available. the cool thing is that i can modify it however it like and because i'm low on funds, it sparks my creativity. also, my friends are quite impressed about how it all works. anyway here's mine,
> 
> i've since made a split fence to close around bits and use my router as a jointer.


Looks like you went with plywood for the top..... Is it slippery enough.....??
I, too, want to keep it simple..... Not interested in building a monument to myself.....


----------



## srestrepo (Sep 28, 2012)

yeah it works pretty good. there's nothign on the ply at all. i mean its not cast iron or formica but its not like tug of war getting this across a bit either.


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been working on a router table stand using these plans, as I have a Kreg jig: http://www.scottmoore.net/projects/router/index.html I couldn't download the plans, but the pictures make it pretty intuitive.

I purchased an offset table top, so my router is on the left with 4 drawers on the right. By the time I'm done, I'll have under $250 in the whole thing, less the jig, fence and router. I want to do a lot of box and dovetail joints with the Original Incra Jig and fence I bought. Making the cabinet stand has been enjoyable. It's my first cabinet build ever, and I've made a few oopses, but it's turing out very nice despite my newbieism.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in a basement shop myself and space is tight. Didn't want another dedicated area so bought a Bench Dog ProMax cast iron extension for my Ridgid R4512 table saw. It's heavy as all get out but it was a fairly easy install and got me up and running very quickly.

I had also thought of building its own workstation but this way it takes up no additional space.


----------

